# Videos don't open



## rlukens (Jan 30, 2018)

Like the title says, videos don't open for me. Pictures yes, Videos no.
Clues?


----------



## Cogsy (Jan 31, 2018)

If it's a black square you're seeing, it's because Internet Explorer and the forum don't play well together anymore. You can right-click on the square, select 'Properties' and then copy/paste the video address, or just use another browser. IE is now obsolete so it's unlikely the problem will be fixed and you'll run into it on more and more sites as time goes on.


----------

